
Mobile is What’s Next (for me) - dwynings
http://www.tonywright.com/2012/mobile-is-whats-next-for-me/
======
kirillzubovsky
Tony, it was amusing and educational to see you and Montana brainstorm and
evaluate various ideas. Your list of tests that a startup must pass, in order
to have a shot at a big success, are definitely worth referencing for those of
us, still figuring out the exact business model. Thank you!

------
ABS
so basically Triposo? <http://triposo.com/>

